# Crochet Pony



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

Adorable!

Have you figured out shipping yet?


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

so cute. I can't wait to see the finished Sully. Kinda looks cute as just a head too! Maybe you could make custom crochet horse head brooches.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

How big would the finished product be? If my horse's coloring/pattern wasn't so complicated, I'd love one. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wibeke (Jan 28, 2014)

Red Gate Farm said:


> Adorable!
> 
> Have you figured out shipping yet?


Thank you!
I have no idea how to go about shipping them. I'd have to work that out before I start selling anything



speedy da fish said:


> so cute. I can't wait to see the finished Sully. Kinda looks cute as just a head too! Maybe you could make custom crochet horse head brooches.


Thank you!
Haha that could be interesting. All I can think of is the godfather though, I'd be kind of freaked out selling a bunch of horse heads lol



DraftyAiresMum said:


> How big would the finished product be? If my horse's coloring/pattern wasn't so complicated, I'd love one. :lol:
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


The pattern says about 8 inches tall, but I think I'll have to finish this one and see how big it ends up because I'm using the wrong crochet hook so the sizing might be a bit different.
Maybe once I get a bit more practice I'll be able to do paints! I'll mess around and see if I can figure it out.


----------



## wibeke (Jan 28, 2014)

Hello again! I finally finished up Sully. The pieces don't take too long to make, but I really need to find a faster way to sew everything together.
He's pretty far from perfect and there's a few things I need to work out, but there's (at least) two other horses I want to make so I think I'll get the hang of it soon.
























I need some better yarn, though, he's really scratchy.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

OMG!!!! So adorable!! When you figure out paints, let me know!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

So cute! <3 I'd totally commission one of my gelding~


----------



## wibeke (Jan 28, 2014)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> OMG!!!! So adorable!! When you figure out paints, let me know!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thank you!
I can't do much right now because I broke my crochet hook (cheap plastic piece of crap >.>) but I think I might have an idea of how to do it. I'll mess around a bit and get back to you!



Zexious said:


> So cute! <3 I'd totally commission one of my gelding~


Aww thank you!
I'll definitely let you know when I start selling them.


----------



## wibeke (Jan 28, 2014)

Took a short break from crocheting ponies to make Baymax for my friend! I think he came out pretty well, he's hard to stand up and the head is a bit crooked but over all I'm pretty happy.








Here is the pattern I used.

I think I'm going to make one or two more ponies just to get more practice and get some more yarn, then I'll go ahead and open an etsy shop and do commissions through there.


----------



## wibeke (Jan 28, 2014)

Hello again! It's been awhile since I posted here, but I'm back with another pony and a brand new etsy shop!

First of all, here is the last pony I did. His name is Gadget and his owner asked for the pink hair because she dyes it that color, haha. 
















I think I finally got the hang of this, the last two worked out okay but both had a few things off about them that bugged me. This one is much closer to what I wanted to make!
He was sort of a test run before I felt comfortable actually selling anything. His owner is happy with him and I have a much clearer idea of how to ship him, so I opened the shop and he'll be shipped out tomorrow.

And a group shot:









And here is my shop:
https://www.etsy.com/shop/GingerPonyCreations
The only listing are the custom ponies right now, but I will be adding more patterns to the shop soon. Each pony is $32 (I wanted to go cheaper, but unfortunately these take a lot of time to make).
Also, if anyone has a fairly simple paint horse (basically a tobiano without lots of really tiny spots) that they wouldn't mind being used as a guinea pig, please contact me and I'll make them for a discount (probably 25 instead of 32)! I think I have an idea for how to make paints, but I'd like to test it out before offering them in the shop.


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

I like them.. I don't know how simple the paint is, but drafty said she would love one made of her paint.. maybe she would be a guinea pig..lol


----------



## wibeke (Jan 28, 2014)

Thank you!

And Drafty, if you're still interested I think Aires is definitely possible to make now. ^^


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Squee!!! I would love to have you experience by with the boy! He is a relatively simply pinto, comparatively speaking. I will get you all the pics you need! $32 is a great price.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wibeke (Jan 28, 2014)

Omg thank you! He'll be a ton of fun! 
Do you want a discount? I can make a separate listing for you. When you have the pictures together just place your order and put his pictures in the order notes and I'll get right to work!

I'm so glad this is finally starting to get off the ground after taking so long trying to decide whether or not I should do this.


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

I love these!

Let me know when you're ready to try an Appaloosa. Though mine might be a bit impossible.


----------



## wibeke (Jan 28, 2014)

Drifting said:


> I love these!
> 
> Let me know when you're ready to try an Appaloosa. Though mine might be a bit impossible.


I think I'm going to make a a test pony and just sew all kinds of ridiculous patterns into him so I can figure out the upper limits of what I'd be capable of. I think with some determination I could figure your's out, but my wrist hurts at the thought of it, haha. I'll definitely contact you if I ever work up the courage to try!


----------



## wibeke (Jan 28, 2014)

Finished my first order! I'm really happy with how she came out, especially her face and the darker coloring. 
















The markings on this one weren't as hard as I thought and I might be making an Appaloosa soon, so I think it's a pretty safe bet that paints and (some) Appaloosas will be an option soon. I'll probably charge a bit extra just to cover the extra sewing involved, though, since that's my least favorite part of the whole process.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Gah! I completely forgot about this until just now.

New pony is ADORABLE!!


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

So cute! <3


----------



## wibeke (Jan 28, 2014)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Gah! I completely forgot about this until just now.
> 
> New pony is ADORABLE!!


Thank you! I'm kind of sad I have to send her away, I kind of want to keep her, haha.
(and if you're still interested in an Aires plushie shoot me a message ^^)




Zexious said:


> So cute! <3


Thank you!


----------



## wibeke (Jan 28, 2014)

Hello again! No new horses to post, but I made a llama for my brother's birthday! I like the face but the rest of him could use some more work. Once I get all the flaws ironed out I'll probably start putting llamas in the shop








Is there any other animals people would like me to try? I'm going to make cats and dogs for sure, but beyond that I'm not sure what else to try


----------



## wibeke (Jan 28, 2014)

Long time no see! This time I have TWO horses to show, and one comes with a fun announcement for the shop!
First, here's Chance the one-eyed wonder horse. He had a seizure and had to retire, so I made this for his owner.
























I wish I would've thought to get better pictures before he went home, but I guess these do the job well enough.

And here's my first paint horse! A woman ordered him for her niece and didn;t know that he was a paint, so I figured I'd do him anyways so I could go ahead and add paints to the shop.
























I'm actually really proud of him and his owners were really pleased too, so i went ahead and added paints to the shop. You can see the listing here:
https://www.etsy.com/listing/241173778/custom-crochet-pony-complex?ref=shop_home_active_1


----------

